
A eulogy for What.cd, the greatest music collection in the history of the world - taylorbuley
http://qz.com/840661/what-cd-is-gone-a-eulogy-for-the-greatest-music-collection-in-the-world/?utm_content=buffer42520&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
davidgerard
> It is not unlike the whole of Wikipedia disappearing overnight.

Yeah, if Wikipedia required you to _pass a frickin ' interview_ before you
were allowed to read it. [http://rocknerd.co.uk/2016/11/19/what-the-death-of-
what-cd-f...](http://rocknerd.co.uk/2016/11/19/what-the-death-of-what-cd-
failed-to-mean-for-all-of-humanity/)

